# Rytera Seeker 365 at ATA shoots a Robin Hood!



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Well Done Travis. Interesting Design. i wish i could get my hands on one.


----------



## bullfisher (Apr 22, 2009)

Sweet! Can we get the ibo speed on that thing yet?:smile:


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

that is awsome !!! but don't really like the looks of the bow. JMO


----------



## Thatmichhunter (May 19, 2010)

Did he win a free bow?


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

Shot a robin hood with no sight, hm?


----------



## nref55 (Jul 24, 2010)

how come it doesnt have a nock.... the bottom arrow


----------



## Agent Mulder (May 29, 2010)

nhns4 said:


> other arrow sure doesnt look in bad shape. How slow is this bow if ut didnt blow up the other arrow?


+1.


----------



## nref55 (Jul 24, 2010)

maybe its on the other side. the arrow is bent. but still doesn't have a nock


----------



## Huff/MO (Dec 9, 2008)

nref55 said:


> maybe its on the other side. the arrow is bent. but still doesn't have a nock


My nocks usually are gone when I robin hood an arrow.


----------



## simi06 (Apr 8, 2008)

It's a pic for the new Easton Ethical Harvest 45" arrows. At a predetermined range they seperate doubling your chance of said ethical harvest. Plus they telecope for easy carrying. Double the Vanes Double the Arrows and DOUBLE the RAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

nref55 said:


> how come it doesnt have a nock.... the bottom arrow


it got shot off. my nocks always were gone after a robin hood


----------



## 1Hole Wunder (Feb 26, 2008)

OH I SEE ONLY MATHEWS could possible do that !! LOL


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

1Hole Wunder said:


> OH I SEE ONLY MATHEWS could possible do that !! LOL


Nope not trying to say that. But every robin hood I see does a lot more damage to the arrow.


----------



## 1Hole Wunder (Feb 26, 2008)

Here are a few with minimal damage, The one he is holding probably has damage on the side facing him.I don't think all robinhoods have to have severe damage if they are hit right down the center. Just MHO


----------



## dingus250x (Mar 16, 2008)

i seen it and it actually happened, travis is a great shot and i had the pleasure of shooting this bow also and its a shooter by far. for those of u that are doubting this happened u need to get out from behind the computer monitor and get behind a bow n shoot some and then u might realize with some skill stuff like this is possible.


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

Graphics for Seeker 365. Many test shooting the new Seeker at the ATA show.
Video will be posted soon


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

If you're not interested in the bow, why post on the thread? t:


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

I have several robin hooded arrows with and with out nocks. There are also many factors that effect how much damage there is to the first arrow. I have some that have gone in and have not split the first arrow, while others blow it up.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Awesome shooting! Can't wait to try one out! :thumb: 

Way to go Travis! >>>>>------------------->-------------------->


----------



## KsKid (Dec 16, 2005)

Amazing the conclusions that some can draw and convince theirselves of from a pic that shows no detail. Aside from that, very innovative bow and they are definitelt thinking outside the norm.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Dang that bow is funky...................
Glad someone likes it though; Good luck with it. :darkbeer:


----------



## rocklock (Mar 13, 2007)

nref55 said:


> how come it doesnt have a nock.... the bottom arrow


Cause he shot a robinhood.


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

archeryhistory said:


> Graphics for Seeker 365. Many test shooting the new Seeker at the ATA show.
> Video will be posted soon


Would make for a cool t-shirt


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

stil nobody knows the speed??


----------



## MOC (Jul 4, 2003)

There have been a lot of questions about the speed of this bow. Maybe I missed it, and this is in another post somewhere? I would like to know the IBO.


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

why does the bow in the picture with the guy and robinhood have different cams than the one in the seeker 365 graphic picture?


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

I just got off the phone with Rytera archery and asked about availability and specs. The lady who answered said they dont have any specs and dont have them produced yet. So my guess is that Rytera is just using their prototype to see how much of a buzz it creates. If the bow actually ever hits the market it will surprise me. Rytera wont be the first to do it at the ATA show and then scrap it and im sure they wont be the last either.


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

Look at the little cable rod. That bow is cool.


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

i like the graphic. that is some cool looking artwork


----------



## HideawayArchery (Dec 18, 2008)

This bow shoots great no hand shock, smooth, and is quiet.


----------



## rupejosh (Mar 12, 2009)

so a bunch of people shot it but after several folks asking about specs there are still no answers?


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

I sure appears that specs aren't hard set or cut and dry on this bow. At which settings do you want the BH or speed? :confused3: The only spec that isn't going to change much with this bow is it's ATA, but BH and speed are totally adjustable, or so it seems. How do you post those things then?


----------



## grousesetter (May 10, 2009)

I totally missed these Rytere at the show. It's amazing how much stuff I didn't get to see.


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Why wont the OP say anything more ? Obviously the op has something to do with the brand in question.


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*Anybody know the MSRP and/or MAP on this bow?

Thanks.*


----------



## T-head125 (Jul 5, 2005)

I believe this is a protype... I shot it at the ATA show and the fit and finish needed some work... I don't believe it is in any form of production IMHO.

0 hand shock 
Smooth draw 
Seemed as fast as all the other top shelf speed bows....
But it is heavier than I like


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

Found this while using the search function.

The new Rytera Seeker 365
Ultra balance riser design with adjustable brace height and grip position.

Specifications and features
- Infinity adjustable brace height from 5 ½” to 8”
- Adjustable grip angle
- Over 3” of grip and sight window adjustment
- New Slim-Pro Grip and Sight Window
- Dual VEM carbon modular rods/stabilizers
- Pulse-Pro Speed Cams with full module adjustment
- VEM Silent arrow shelf
- Dual SOS string Suppressor
- Hammerhead BCY String System
- New PowerTough Limbs
- 33" Axle-to-Axle
- Mass weight 4.6 lbs with dual carbon rods and dampeners

Brace height adjustment specifications
5 ½” brace height – draw up to 30”
6 ½” brace height – draw up to 31”
7 ½” brace height – draw up to 32”
(Adjusts in seconds to change draw and brace height)


----------



## marku (Jul 23, 2009)

> Why wont the OP say anything more ? Obviously the op has something to do with the brand in question.


Yeah I really dont know why this thread was started. It may be a great bow, but its nothing out of the ordinary for people to robinhood arrows when the bow is shot probley thousands of times over a 3 day period. Instead of making a thread on how great it shoots soley based on 2 robinhoods from people, I wished they would have released the spec, brought out a chrono and got all their numbers together before the release of the bow. Hasnt the hype on this bow been going on since November or December? You would have thought they would have figured out their specs by now?


----------



## Kurt D. (Jul 3, 2007)

It was started because the robin hood was made the first time the bow was shot at ATA..


----------



## marku (Jul 23, 2009)

Then that is special. Kind of cool for the first shots out of a new bow to be robin hoods


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

T-head125 said:


> I believe this is a protype... I shot it at the ATA show and the fit and finish needed some work... I don't believe it is in any form of production IMHO.
> 
> 0 hand shock
> Smooth draw
> ...


the finish on my bow bow isnt very good ether and that was a production bow. need to change the dipper or if they do it in house hire someone that does a better job. awsome awsome shooting bow and i love it but the paint needs work and some other parts on the bow needed to be smothed out. simple fixes


----------



## jordyd19 (Oct 23, 2009)

no specs? so it's a rytera 365 safari?


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

most bows today will robin hood an arrow with a great shooter that does the same thing twice. very wild lookin bow for sure, i heard its quite heavy? that true?


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

I think it looks kind of ugly myself. But hey, I can't say much. I used to have a Limbsaver DZ32 that I liked, and everybody else hates the looks of it. So to each their own...


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

Here is what i found for specifications. i just searched for seeker and walla- here is the thread link also http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1390469&highlight=seeker

The new Rytera Seeker 365
Ultra balance riser design with adjustable brace height and grip position.

Specifications and features
- Infinity adjustable brace height from 5 ½” to 8”
- Adjustable grip angle
- Over 3” of grip and sight window adjustment
- New Slim-Pro Grip and Sight Window
- Dual VEM carbon modular rods/stabilizers
- Pulse-Pro Speed Cams with full module adjustment
- VEM Silent arrow shelf
- Dual SOS string Suppressor
- Hammerhead BCY String System
- New PowerTough Limbs
- 33" Axle-to-Axle
- Mass weight 4.6 lbs with dual carbon rods and dampeners

Brace height adjustment specifications
5 ½” brace height – draw up to 30”
6 ½” brace height – draw up to 31”
7 ½” brace height – draw up to 32”
(Adjusts in seconds to change draw and brace height)


----------



## Joe Famiglietti (Jan 23, 2011)

*Rytera Seeker Comments*

This is one of the most inovative bows I've seen in my 40 # years as an archer. Terry Martin should be complemented on his " out of the box " thinking. We need to focus on the adjustability this bow has to offer. When the bow is adjusted to fit the archer, great things will happen - such as Robin Hoods.


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

They say the IBO is 340 FPS on the website. I think it's a cool looking bow. Just different looking. I bet it's quiet and shock free just by the looks of it.


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

Oh...and according to the website you can adjust the brace height. That's an interesting idea. This bow has a lot to offer in the adjustability department.


----------



## mndeerfreek (Feb 1, 2009)

look at this with the Nuge himself


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nu3vw2ZVjNk&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Ewww . . .


----------

